# Wathose welchen Kleber



## steven23883 (2. April 2009)

Meine Wathose hat Wassereinbruch an den Nähten jetzt würde ich gern die Nähte innen nach kleben und nun die Frage welchen Kleber solle man nehmen. Ein Bekannter von mir hat das auch mal gemacht und das hat funktioniert aber er weiß leider nicht mehr welchen Kleber er benutzt hat.


----------



## venni-kisdorf (2. April 2009)

*AW: Wathoase welchen Kleber*

Moin moin, ich habe meine wathose mit aquasur versiegelt aber von aussen, vorteil des klebers UV beständig, flexibel und gut zu verarbeiten Außerdem schützt es die Naht besonders zwischen den Beinen wo die naht immer aneinander reibt. Kostenaufwand ca 20€ nimm am besten einen kleinen harten pinsel der die breite der naht hat Aquasur gleichmäsig von aussen auftragen mit trocknungszeit ca 2 Tage...   erst die eine Seite und am nächsten tag die andere... 

Für eine Hose brauchst du etwa 2 Tuben.

Ich find die Methode super gut und günstig.

Viel Spaß 
Ach ja ich mache dies auch mit nagel neuen Hosen es schützt einfach die Naht ....


----------



## Effe (2. April 2009)

*AW: Wathoase welchen Kleber*

Moin,

der bekannteste ist Aquasure. Gibt es z.B. bei Globetrotter und überall wo Neoprenklamotten (Angelladen) verkauft werden. 

Bei Tauch- und Segelshops gibt es noch weitere Neoprenkleber.

Gruss
Ulli

P.S. Da war venni-kisdorf doch ein bißchen schneller


----------



## Christian 78 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Wathoase welchen Kleber*

Hallo, 
etwas günstiger gehts noch mit dem Pattex Repair Extreme. Der hat ähnliche Eigenschaften wie Aquasure. Er wird allerdings mit der Zeit gelblich. Vorteil ist, dass er im Gegensatz zu Aquasure nicht nach dem Öffnen in der Tube aushärtet. 
ich habe die Nähte meiner Büx nach Wassereinbruch im Schritt nachbehandelt und hatte für 2 Jahre und damit für ca. 100 Einsätze Ruhe. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Nordlicht (2. April 2009)

*AW: Wathoase welchen Kleber*

Stormsure gibts auch noch.....


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (2. April 2009)

*AW: Wathoase welchen Kleber*

Ich werde für meine jetzt eine Gummikleber von Pattex nehmen... soll eh nurnoch ne saison halten, im herbst kommt ne neue :vik:


----------



## steven23883 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Wathoase welchen Kleber*

Bis jetzt danke für die antworten#6


----------



## steven23883 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Wathoase welchen Kleber*



Christian 78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> etwas günstiger gehts noch mit dem Pattex Repair Extreme. Der hat ähnliche Eigenschaften wie Aquasure. Er wird allerdings mit der Zeit gelblich. Vorteil ist, dass er im Gegensatz zu Aquasure nicht nach dem Öffnen in der Tube aushärtet.
> ich habe die Nähte meiner Büx nach Wassereinbruch im Schritt nachbehandelt und hatte für 2 Jahre und damit für ca. 100 Einsätze Ruhe.
> 
> Gruß Christian


 
Wird der von innen oder aussen geklebt würde es gern innen kleben weil aussen siehts ja nicht so gut aus


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. April 2009)

*AW: Wathoase welchen Kleber*

Geh mal in den nächsten Tauchladen und frag nach "Black Witch". Trocknet viel schneller als Aquasure/Stormsure, hält länger und bleibt elastischer. Zudem kostet so ne Tube auch nur 4,- Euro (wobei Du die nach dem ersten Öffnen aufbrauchen oder wegschmeißen musst). 
Alternativ kannst Du es auch erstmal mit Reparaturtape versuchen - dabei würde ich ebenfalls auf eines aus dem Tauchsport zurückgreifen. Die kleben halt ganz anders als der Mist der meist bei den Neoprenhosen dabei ist.

Kleben solltest Du von innen und außen, damit´s auch wirklich dicht ist.


----------



## Christian 78 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Wathoase welchen Kleber*

Moin Steven,

wie Follishfarmer schon schrieb würde ich auch aus optischen Gründen von der Innenseite her kleben. 
Ich hab auf Anraten eines Freundes die Nähte zuvor mit Isopropylalkohol aus der Apotheke gereinigt, damit der Kleber besser haftet. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (15. April 2009)

*AW: Wathoase welchen Kleber*

Moin

habe gestern mir den Pattex Repair Extreme gekauft und versucht meine Neopren Wathose (ohne Stiefel sondern mit Füßlingen um extra Schnürschuhe zu verwenden) zu flicken. Die Undichtigkeiten sind im Fersenbereich.
Das Ergebnis sah ganz gut aus .

Habe noch eine RonThompson goretex Wathose, da sieht es an den Fersen ganz übel aus. Ich kenne nicht das Material werde es aber auch mit dem Pattex mal versuchen.


----------



## Gladiator (16. April 2009)

*AW: Wathoase welchen Kleber*

ich an deiner stelle würde mich an ein tauchergeschäft wenden, die werden das beste dafür haben.


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (16. April 2009)

*AW: Wathoase welchen Kleber*

Beide Hosen (Neopren und GoreTex) mit dem Pattex geklebt, sieht gut aus. Dichtigkeitstest folgt.


----------



## HyFisch (16. April 2009)

*AW: Wathoase welchen Kleber*

Ich habe auch meine warthose mit Patexgeklebt zwar von ausen aber das helt immmernoch dicht.
Also Patex kann ich auch nur empfehlen!!!


----------



## steven23883 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Wathoase welchen Kleber*

Habe ein kleber im tauchladen gekauft *AQUASURE* heißt der sehr guter kleber#6 hose ist jetzt wieder dicht:q und hat 9,95 gekostet sind zweimal 7g reicht


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (18. April 2009)

*AW: Wathose welchen Kleber*

So die Neopren-Hose ist erstmal wieder dicht!


----------



## kraft 67 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Wathose welchen Kleber*

Stom/Aqua-sure ähneln sich , habe sie auch schon erfolgreich bei atmungsaktiven Höschen
mit Erfolg benutzt , Preis geht so , und wenn man sie nicht aufbraucht , kann man die Tube 
lange im Kühlschrank und sehr lange eingefroren aufbewahren - aufwärmen und das Zeug ist wie neu .Nur vor dem zuschrauben Gewide akkurat reinigen . :m von Kraft


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (27. April 2009)

*AW: Wathose welchen Kleber*

Habe jetzt die atmungsaktive Wathose auf Dichtigkeit geprüft, ein Bein ist erfolgreich abgedichtet. Beim zweiten Bein benutzte ich jetzt den Pattex auch im "Goretex"-Gewebe. Einfach mit dem Finger den Kleber aufgetragen. Scheint dicht zu sein.


----------

